# PS90 price



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

At the Silverado gunshow in Howard County MD this weekend, I saw a PS90 for sale - $1750 . Wow - that's a pretty pricey piece!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If I am going to spend that kind of money, I better get two guns, and a whole bunch of ammo. That's crazy to me anyway, even at todays inflated prices.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is 1 place online that has them for $1399. And, I have seen them at Houston gunshows for $1599. Local store has 1 for $1650.

If I can ever sell my damn telescope, one shall be mine


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Lemme see here...1650minus 8-900 for an AR leaves 750+ .....750+ = one helluva lotta ammo and practice time???
1650 for a hoity toity newfangled lookin ...well..toy(in all reality) is a lotta change.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Sometimes the "I just gots to have" gene kicks in. It's struck me several times.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

They can be had for around $1350 now, I did pay close to 1600 to get mine a while back though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I am TRYING to get a black one, so I will be paying a bit more. But, I never order weapons online - I want to see it first. So, I'll probably have to wait for the next gun show.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine is green, after having so many other EBRs, I like the green.


----------

